# RIP Stephen Hawking



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Passed away at 76. Farewell!

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/03/14/stephen-hawking-famed-physicist-dead-at-76.html


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

For him, Time has ended.

As E.J. Thribb might say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Once, walking round Cambridge in the early 80s a friend pointed to this frail looking man in a wheelchair on the other side of the road and said that this guy (Hawking) was in a race against time to publish a new theory before his impending death. Just a few years later 'A brief history of time' came out and he went global. 

I never read it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An amazing example of excellence and of courage.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Tulse said:


> Once, walking round Cambridge in the early 80s a friend pointed to this frail looking man in a wheelchair on the other side of the road and said that this guy (Hawking) was in a race against time to publish a new theory before his impending death. Just a few years later 'A brief history of time' came out and he went global.
> 
> *I never read it*.


I tried but gave up


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm going to pick up A Brief History of Time and The Universe in a Nutshell tonight!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I read his book on antigravity and I couldn't put it down. 

I was sad to hear about his death last night, I was a little sad and moved. He was a remarkable individual. He was initially given two years to live in the 1960's. This says a lot about the power of the human mind and human potential. He never gave up, a lesson for us all.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Onion headline: "Entire Life Of Universe Flashes Before Stephen Hawking’s Eyes"


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Stephen Hawking's battle with ALS was iconic. But spending your whole life in the eerie company of black holes, that do not last forever but evaporate because of the Hawking radiation they emit, reminds me of the first verse of Ecclesiastes. Anyhow, he enjoyed life together with his wife & children, and he was recognised by the scientific community world-wide. Hope he will still receive a Nobel prize post mortem.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ken Dodd also died this week.

https://www.theguardian.com/stage/2018/mar/12/sir-ken-dodd-obituary

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-43370741


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I started reading A Brief History of Time and can't put it down. It's a page turner for sure!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I finished reading _History_ and enjoyed it quite a bit. I got a few big picture ideas and wasn't too concerned about acquiring all the details of all the different theories.


----------

